# Anyone want some Serpa Tetras?



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello everyone 

I am currently thinking of moving my Turqouise Rainbowfish into my 150 gallon angel tank. Thing is I need to get rid of around 10 or so Serpa Tetras that are in there. Is anyone interested in these? I would prefer to give them to someone in the club then take them to the LFS. They are very red and will add good color to a planted tank. I have never had problems with them being nippy b/c I have a decent amount of them. So if you have room for these guys and would like them PM me.

FREE to good home.

JAXON


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

pending...


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Fish are gone thanks.


----------

